#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εντολή πληρωμής και ΠΕΑ

## josif1976

Για να εκδώσουμε ΠΕΑ (επειδή έχω να εκδώσω απο τότε που ήταν κλειστό το ΤΕΕ....δουλειές με φούντες) πρέπει να βγάλουμε εντολή πληρωμής στο ΤΕΕ? Το 2% στην Εθνική με ποιόν τρόπο *δεν* το πληρώνουμε???????

----------


## dn102

Με τον παραδοσιακό......δεν καταθέτεις το χρήμα  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

πολυ καλο.

----------

